#ubuntu-au 2011-01-17
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just added the team meeting to the website with all the details, feel free to rearrange the content if required.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: links added - you happy for me to publish?
<head_victim> Sure, I'll have to remember to learn to put the links in properly next time sorry
<head_victim> I think I said that last time.
<blahdeblah> Check out the source now.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: published
<head_victim> As in the page source?
<head_victim> Or is there something on the website I can go to to see
<blahdeblah> Edit the page
<head_victim> I swear this is some secret stuff designed to make people like me look stupid :P
<head_victim> I can add a new comment, I can see it on the calendar, buggered if I know how to edit it
<blahdeblah> There should be an edit tab at the top if you are logged in.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Or just visit http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/80/edit
<head_victim> I"m not authorised.
<head_victim> (I'm not admin there if that is required)
 * blahdeblah scratches head
<blahdeblah> Try again now
<head_victim> NOpe, even logged out and back in
<blahdeblah> What about now?
<head_victim> Nope
 * blahdeblah keeps pressing buttons
<head_victim> I can on the lca one
<head_victim> node/78
<head_victim> So at least I konw what I should be doing to links now :)
<blahdeblah> try now
<head_victim> Really weird, there is an edit tab on all the entries except that one
<blahdeblah> hit view again
<head_victim> Nope
<elky> blahdeblah, just make him an out-and-out admin. fussing around with special users is just a waste of time sometimes
<head_victim> It's just weird, I CAN edit other pages
<head_victim> Just not that one
<elky> head_victim, which is stupid since it's your own, so it's probably missing a "edit own event" permission
<blahdeblah> elky: no
<elky> ?
<blahdeblah> That was the first thing i checked
<elky> no what?
<blahdeblah> elky: No, it is not missing an "edit own event" permission; that was the first thing i checked
<blahdeblah> elky: I will make head_victim an admin at the end of this, but i'd rather keep working on it to understand why this one is not doing the right thing.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: So can you edit http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/78 ?
<sagaci> How's the stand coming along for lca?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Also keep in mind that http://ubuntu.org.au/node/80 and http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/80 are NOT the same thing - you have to login to both web sites separately.
<sagaci> Well that's inconvenient
<blahdeblah> sagaci: That's life ;-)
<elky> blahdeblah, he doesn't have revisions permissions, and there's revisions for that event.
<blahdeblah> elky: "view revisions"?
<blahdeblah> Doesn't matter - i'll do both revert and view
<blahdeblah> head_victim: OK - try now
<sagaci> Voila?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: it has revisions now
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Does it have an edit tab now?
<head_victim> No just view and revisions
<head_victim> The lca2011 one has view and edit (but no revisions)
<sagaci> Give him edit rights
<head_victim> Heh all this so I could learn hot to put links in properly
<head_victim> I feel bad creating all this hassle
<blahdeblah> sagaci: He already has edit rights
<blahdeblah> head_victim: It's no hassle
<sagaci> We like solving these issues
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Would you mind doing a hard refresh of the page (i.e. hold down shift while refreshing)?
<head_victim> I just tried that
<head_victim> I'll try it on a pc I haven't used before in case it's a cache thing
<blahdeblah> yeah - good
<head_victim> Crap, it had my login details already there though
<blahdeblah> ?
<elky> it won't have cached today's problem though
<head_victim> Ok cleared cache and still no dice
<head_victim> I have revisions and view, no edit
<head_victim> And on that note I have to probably start heading for the door to go to work :/
<elky> In opposite news, i have to head for the door to go home. ciao :P
<head_victim> elky: aww wanna swap?
<elky> hellsno
<head_victim> No worries, I'll catch you all later
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you get any further just leave messages and I'll try again in the morning. Cheers heaps for your help blahdeblah and elky  :D
<head_victim> Cheerio
 * blahdeblah wishes Drupal had better logging of access denied errors
<sagaci> Anyone used the internet at the international and domestic airports in sydney
<sagaci> They run ubuntu 8.04/10 with some kind of build of opera
<sagaci> Blew me out
<Swathe> boo my 19" lcd i use for irc died
<Swathe> on  screen make me feel like a cripple
<gggs> Swathe: how'd it die?
<Swathe> screen lickered went white and faded
<Swathe> now doesnt detect signla
<Swathe> mine are on 24/7 and i had it 4 years so it's had a fair run
<gggs> it's not an Acer by any chance
<Swathe> nah viewsonic
<Swathe> istill have this 23"LED one for now
<Swathe> would like a second one but a bit strapped for cash
<gggs> dual monitors is nice, also easy with a laptop with hardware support
<gggs> yea I wonder if LED-backlight LCDs will last longer
<Swathe> 3 years is enough for me
<Swathe> they are great to look at and watch movies on
<gggs> 3 years? I'm using an old 17" alongside a 15.4" laptop, it must be 5 or 6 years old from my previous PC, I resurrected it ~2yrs ago with a $20 PSU that was lying around a local electronics store
<gggs> I still prefer matte screens, glossy is easier to clean but reflects too much
<Swathe> it dpends where you work with them
<Swathe> i sold my gloss mac book pro and have regretted it ever sonce
<Swathe> since
<Swathe> loved that thing
<gggs> sounds like Mac <3
<gggs> what did you sell it for?
<Swathe> golf clubs lol
<Swathe> then i sold my hex core rig, bought a mac pro , sold it for an xps laptop and am now back on another 6 core rig lol
<gggs> 6 cores?!
<Swathe> yeah
<Swathe> the AMD 6 core phenoms
<Swathe> they are cheap
<sagaci> Hi
<gggs> I'd imagine they'd make a fair bit of heat & power
<gggs> sagaci: hey
<Swathe> yeah they suck a bit of power
<Swathe> but i don't really gou out and get blotto or anything so i would rather spend money keeping my pc running lol
<gggs> how often do you use all six cores?
<sagaci> Two cartons of beer or gfx upgrade
<sagaci> Easy answer
<Swathe> not much atm but once i start rendering videos again i will be
<Swathe> people always ask about why so many cores but when the CPU's are so cheap why not
<Swathe> they run pretty cools 
<Swathe> mine idles at 5 in rockhampton which i think is a good effort
<Swathe> in the heat of the day with house all locek up might get up to 45
<gggs> 5, as in, it idles at 5'c?
<Swathe> nah 35
<Swathe> typo lol
<Swathe> 5 i wish
<gggs> even 35' is good for a 6-core, is it water cooled or fan?
<Swathe> fan using stock HSF
<Swathe> he stock one has heatpipes and stuff
<gggs> which Phenom is it?
<Swathe> 1055T
<gggs> wow, 195W under load; 87W idle
<Swathe> lol
<Swathe> vroom vroom
<gggs> that's like, fifty Intel Atoms
<Swathe> my last lappy ran a dual core atom
<Swathe> it was pretty good
<Swathe> god i reall need to start going to be earlier
<gggs> yea there's a growing market for low-power processors, I <3 my ARM-A8 Nokia N900, and those 5W Atoms are impressively efficient
<Swathe> yeah i had a n900
<Swathe> it was a good bit of kit
<gggs> heh, still is
<Swathe> yeah
<Swathe> few guys from our lug have them
<Swathe> man i loved the fm tranmittor
<gggs> yea I went to a lecture last year by Richard Stallman, and there was at least 2 or 3 guys in the audience with one. Kindof coincidental, since RMS doesn't like cellphones
<Swathe> yeah i went and saw him to in brisbane
<gggs> didn't like cameras either, so it's kindof ironic that I took a photo of him with my 5-megapixel GNU/Linux-based internet tablet
<Swathe> lol he let me get a photo with him
<Swathe> and signed a copy of the GPL for me
<Swathe> i 've emailed him a few times since, he always replies
<gggs> he came off as a bit grumpy and antisocial when I saw him, but I guess FSF lectures are routine for him, and you can't argue with his achievements
<Swathe> that's just the way he is. In brisbane he was ticked because it was muggy and they wurned off the wifi used for the nicta conference and he wanted to use it
<Swathe> plus i think a few people were there to make fun of him, but i admire his untiring effort of sticking to his guns
<gggs> yea absolutely, he's an activist in any sense of the word
<Swathe> well i better hit the sack, my new android tablet arrives tomorrow 
<gggs> nice, big tech spender by the sound of it
<Swathe> well it's only the cheap ptous tablet on a 12 month contract
<Swathe> will use it for work
<Swathe> btw, i'm a windows sysadmin lol
<Swathe> and i run ubuntu on my machine at work lol
<Swathe> full time
<gggs> sounds like a perfectly good idea, you can run XP/Vista/7 all at once in a VM
<Swathe> well i just rdp into them
<Swathe> run the vsphere client for the cluster as a terminal service so i don't need to fart around putting vm's on my desktop
<gggs> Unix backend, or Outlook/etc?
<Swathe> nah it's all windows atm, but i am allowed to implement any solution as long as it passes the test by the directors
<Swathe> so there will be more nix going in for sure
<Swathe> we are moving to a nw vm cluster so atm its more r&d testing etc for the proposal
<Swathe> anyway better get to bed or i will be shattered tomorrow
<Swathe> nite
 * Swathe stumbles off
<gggs> nice, I'll let you get to bed because I'm about to do the same
<gggs> you've got a big day of r&d and playing with new toys tmrw
<blahdeblah> elky, head_victim: I worked out the problem with permissions - it needed "administer filters".  Pretty bizarre, but i'm glad i spent the time to work it out.
<blahdeblah> elky, head_victim: Correction: it needed BOTH administer filters and administer nodes
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-18
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I now have View, Edit, Revisions and Track. Thanks for sorting that
<head_victim> I might have to hit you up one day for a drupal masterclass so I can actually be useful
<blahdeblah> head_victim: good to hear
<blahdeblah> But if you hit me up for a drupal master class, expect to come out knowing less than you did before. ;-)
<head_victim> Hah "that's unpossible!"
<blahdeblah> head_victim: You underestimate my unmasterness in Drupal. ;-)
<blahdeblah> Anyway, now you should be able to edit it and see the HTML code for lines.
<blahdeblah> links.
 * blahdeblah obviously needs more coffee
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cheers mate, coffee is useless for me, I've gone through 26 hours of awakeness
<head_victim> Well I'll no doubt be back later. I promise next time I'll try to remember to do the links properly, if I don't make me go and edit them myself :D
<Swathe> lol we put mates iphone sim in his my tab and the phone rang
<LanoX> wow kitchen looks amazing
<LanoX> Doc and steff
<LanoX> great work boys
<sagaci> Hi
<sagaci> blahdeblah: ping
<ozzynotwood_> Hello Room
<sagaci> Room says hi
<ozzynotwood_> Has anyone here used the program "Motion" for ubuntu?
<sagaci> Security camera software, yeah?
<ozzynotwood_> im having trouble with it, if I run sudo motion restart (the only way I can get it to work) all the saved images get deleted after i reboot, how do I stop this?
<sagaci> Don't know, haven't used it
<ozzynotwood_> ok, well from what i've read, its got something to do with me running the program as 'root', does that mean anything?
<head_victim> ozzynotwood_: does it want you to run it as root or not run it as root?
<ozzynotwood_> im not sure how it wants me to run it, but the only way I can run it is with "sudo motion restart", if i just run "motion" in the terminal it starts, but hangs.
<head_victim> Were you following any guides?
<ozzynotwood_> No, i looked around, but the only useful thing was finding the command "sudo motion restart" that actually got it working, getting it to work is fine, the problem is after the reboot the saved images are gone.
<head_victim> ozzynotwood_: if not I'd suggest reading http://www.chriswpage.com/2009/05/setup-an-advanced-webcam-security-system-with-ubuntu-8-04-and-motion/ and http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-webcam-security-system/ as they seem to be pretty thorough
<head_victim> They show you how to back it up and configure it
<ozzynotwood_> ok, there appears to be a way to backup everything using an external program, i will check this out, thanks alot mate!
 * ikt dances
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-19
<sagaci> Hi
<sagaci> Hi
<head_victim> Gday
<sagaci> Looking forward to lca'
<head_victim> Yeah, will be my first
<sagaci> Same here
<head_victim> Coming on Monday night?/
<sagaci> I've circled my timetable with the sessions i'm going to
<sagaci> For?
<head_victim> The ubuntu-au meetup
<sagaci> Yeah i guess so, where and when?
<head_victim> Well I had thought the pancake manor would be good because it was close to the venue. No idea now, we can still go there I guess as most people will be staying close
<sagaci> Yeah, so monday night?
<head_victim> Yep I was going to confirm with them tomorrow that they aren't under 2 foot of mud though just ot be sure
<head_victim> I don't think they'll be affected where they are but no harm in checking
<sagaci> Isn't omgubuntu on monday too
<head_victim> The only thing I saw was the lca mailing list saying it would probably be tuesday. 
<head_victim> Hadn't heard anything about it before or after that 
<sagaci> Ah ok
<head_victim> I find it hard to go to that website. It really makes me cringe.
<sagaci> Why, sensational crap?
<head_victim> The content and also just the name.
<sagaci> I like some of their every now and then tips
<sagaci> Display your real name in memenu, etc
<head_victim> Ah I don't use social media though so I'm probably not the target audience for a lot of their work.
<head_victim> Should we just combine the 2?
<sagaci> Don't know
<sagaci> Don't think so
<head_victim> Fair enough, well I was thinking I'd just make out way somewhere after monday's scheduled events. Early enough we can get to know a few people before the conference ends.
<head_victim> The pancake manor was close enough (still is to most of the accomodation) and had half decent food, is still licensed but not completely overrun by loud music and drunken bums (at least until we arrive)
<sagaci> Yeah, what miniconfs are you looking to go to?
<head_victim> Well from what I can tell Monday I'll probably flit around a bit, Tuesday will be 90% sys admin.
<sagaci> Thinking multimedia and music and freedom in the cloud then open in the public sector
<head_victim> Yeah still a bit "TBA" though
<nigelb> hrm, far less people here than I'd have thoguht there would
<nigelb> and imbrandon isn't here anyway :|
<nisshh> nigelb, hello! :)
<nigelb> hey nisshh 
<nigelb> you're up early or still up?
<nigelb> isn't it like /really/ late down there?
<nisshh> nigelb, we arent the biggest loco, many of our members dont come into the IRC channel :)
<nisshh> yeah midnight :)
<nisshh> im still up
<nisshh> not early
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> only midnight
<nisshh> lol
<nigelb> that's not late :D
<nisshh> "only midnight" he says :)
<nigelb> I sleep mostly at 2-ish ;)
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> i dunno when im going to sleep tonight
<nisshh> whenever i calm down and am no longer annoyed i suppose :)
<nisshh> nigelb, so your looking for imbrandon?
<nigelb> nisshh: yeah
<nisshh> the nick rings a bell, is he in australia is he?
<nigelb> either .au or .nz
<nigelb> not sure which
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> nigelb, try nz, unless he just isnt here at the moment, i dont see his nick in my 3 days of scrollback
<nigelb> I'm in both channels
<nigelb> not in either of them
<nisshh> ah ok
<nigelb> mail :)
<nisshh> nigelb, hang on a sec, im checking with some of the other loco members to see if they have ever seen him in here
<nigelb> \o/
<nisshh> nigelb, how do you know he is in au or nz?
<nigelb> nisshh: vague memory
<nisshh> ah ok
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> not even US loco
<nisshh> nigelb, had someone grep their IRC logs of the last 15 months, no mention of that nick
 * nigelb facepalm
<nigelb> my vague memory isn't enough
<nisshh> heh
<nigelb> He's US loco :|
<nisshh> he is?
<nigelb> yeah, apparently
<nigelb> my vague memory was wrong
<nisshh> heh
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-20
<blahdeblah> head_victim: If you're willing to get up early, i can pick you up on the way to LCA - i'll probably be starting before 8 most days.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I was thinking of heading in to arrive 0800 - 0815 to make sure I get a park.
<head_victim> I'm one of these people that feel lost without a mode of transport that doesn't rely on others :/
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you be up for the pancake manor?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I just saw on the mailing list you were thinking of public transport, and my route into town isn't too far from your place.
<blahdeblah> When is the pancake manor?
<head_victim> Monday night.
<head_victim> I thought I spammed the list enough, apparently not ;)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Probably my memory, not your spamming talent
<head_victim> Website event help?
<head_victim> Or have I broken that enough for one week 
<blahdeblah> If it's happening, put it up there, i say.
<head_victim> http://www.pancakemanor.com.au/ for where and what
<blahdeblah> Far out my web browsing is laggy at the moment.
<blahdeblah> Took me 10 secs just to bring up the Ubuntu-AU home page
<head_victim> I was thinking of sending it to the lca-chat list but don't know enough about lca to know if it's a good idea
 * head_victim lends you some bandwidth
<blahdeblah> I wish
<blahdeblah> We just upgraded to 100 Mbps fibre at one of my clients - wish i could steal some of that for home.
<blahdeblah> <sarcasm>Oh well, the NBN is going to solve all that...</sarcasm>
<head_victim> Hah well I have heaps of team business cards to distribute as well so I thought that would be a good place to give them to people to let people know we exist (I've found lots of people use Ubuntu but have no idea the loco even exists)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: oh so when you get the nbn connection in 2020 you'll be right?
<blahdeblah> yep ;-)
<head_victim> I'll ping you when it's done, as much as I can probably publish it myself now I think it's always good practice to have someone else's eyes double check
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you can have a quick look and make sure it's not too dry (I *think* I got my links right) I would greatly appreciate it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: might take you up on that travelling together idea as well. Depends on if what you're doing afterwards I might have to take myself in on Monday to pick up the wife for the Pancake Manor
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Looks pretty good.  Suggested changes: make sure there's no space before your </a> closing tags - it makes the links look a bit daggy when you hover on them.
<blahdeblah> Also, i would probably take out the bit "For those of you living under a rock for the last 12 months you might not know that" - it doesn't have a very newbie-friendly sound.
<blahdeblah> And drop-ins is hyphenated.
<head_victim> Yeah actually that whole paragraph fails
<head_victim> I just rejigged it a bit
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Another tip: get rid of the line breaks - only put a line break between paragraphs.
<head_victim> I thought that's what I did?
<blahdeblah> Well, there are lots there now.
<blahdeblah> Are you using a visual editor, or just plain text?
<blahdeblah> Doesn't look like a visual one is available
<blahdeblah> Sorry - i was looking at the unpublished LCA open day notice.
<blahdeblah> I might delete that one now.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Your current page is fine
<head_victim> Ahh yeah I just looked at the one you spoke of. That was a copy and paste job that I then went on and edited
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> I'll get rid of it
<blahdeblah> elky: Deleting your unpublished node from last August, too... ;-)
<blahdeblah> head_victim, elky: Do you know of any stock of Ubuntu T-shirts in Australia?
<head_victim> I only have the old design, 1 tshirt and 1 polo
<blahdeblah> bradm: Any idea how we can stick a rocket up the folks at the shop to work out why they won't respond to my queries?
<head_victim> It was a bit of a bummer that branding change
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Which was the old design?
<head_victim> The old ubuntu brand, the rounded one
 * blahdeblah can't remember it
<blahdeblah> Whatever it is, if it doesn't have that stupid new default font they put in with Maverick, i like it! :-)
 * blahdeblah despises the font "Ubuntu"
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/4283714935/in/set-72157623233310760/
<head_victim> I was going to wear one on the open day and take another one along for someone else.
<elky> blahdeblah, no.
<blahdeblah> elky: No probs - thanks
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Is there a public version of that flickr photo?  Yahoo's login process is being recalcitrant
<head_victim> Oh that's not public
<head_victim> Thought it was
<blahdeblah> Well, it's asking me for a login
<head_victim> Try again sorry
<head_victim> Just updated it
<head_victim> The left is the polo and the right is the tshirt. The middle is a jumper but I don't think anyone will be willing to wear that in Brisbane anytime soon.
<blahdeblah> certainly not me! ;-)
<bradm> blahdeblah: um, I'll see if I can find out, not sure off hand
<DKG779> hey all
<blahdeblah> yo
<head_victim> Evening DKG779 
<DKG779> hi head_victim, how are ya ?
<head_victim> Not too bad, yourself?
<head_victim> I'm spending the night working out what DDR ram I have actually works (power surge here killed a ram slot on a MB i *think*)
<DKG779> ouch head_victim, you don't run a ups ?
<DKG779> yeah I have been better mate, dry rot, termites, rusted gutters
<DKG779> ses out to tarp part of the roof
<DKG779> last week and a bit has been chaos
<head_victim> Supposed surge protection, can't afford to run a UPS because when I start running a ups on one pc then there's 5 pcs, 2 modems, 2 switchs and a router that all want a UPS as well
<DKG779> supposed surge protection ?
<head_victim> Can't be that good if I've dropped a ram slot
<DKG779> hell no, what is your surge protection at the meter board or just power board ?
<head_victim> Normal safety switch stuff at the meter board but power board as well
<DKG779> safety switch is just earth leakage ?
<head_victim> Yeah and elcbs
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Sounds like a couple of mid-sized UPSes would be cheaper than working out problems like those...
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you'd think so but the initial outlay is the killer
<blahdeblah> true
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you've seen my place :/ I'd need one in the desktop rack and then another in the other rack.
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> I have 3 UPSes - mostly 400 VA or smaller
<DKG779> I have a ups on my file server, the rest well... one day
<head_victim> My newer stuff doesn't really have much of a drama it's just the stuff that's P4s and earlier is getting a bit long in the tooth.
<head_victim> Starting to run out of MBs mainly.
 * blahdeblah has a box full of P4 mobos sitting on the shelf - want some?
<blahdeblah> and a bunch of DDR ECC RAM that i can't use
<head_victim> blahdeblah: oh yes please. I hate to be picky but anything with sata would be great. I don't mind agp or pcie.
<blahdeblah> I don't think they have SATA or AGP/PCIe, but i'll check
<head_victim> That will mean I can get 2 pcs back up and running, one for the wife's sewing room and my other one.
<head_victim> No agp? Onboard video?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Yeah, i think so
<head_victim> Ah ok. I'm still arguing with the one I thought only had a broken ram slot
<blahdeblah> I'll check them out and let you know on Monday
<head_victim> blahdeblah: appreciate it mate.
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-21
<sagaci> Hey
<head_victim> Hey
<sagaci> Do you happen to know if pg got the stickers
<head_victim> Not certain.
<head_victim> You going to be at LCA?
<sagaci> Yes, providing i can catch the right bus from st leos
<head_victim> Heh fair enough, I'll be seeing you there then. You coming Monday night to the Pancake Manor?
<sagaci> Can't really say no to ubuntu and maple syrup
<sagaci> Had you guys already set up at the original venue then had to move it all?
<sagaci> Damn, wrong channel
<sagaci> Wow, irc app on symbian sucks, just reposted it to #linuxoutlaws
<head_victim> sagaci: cool I'll count you in (just trying to get some idea on numbers so I can let them know we're coming)
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-22
<jfer> hi all. i just put my name on the wiki to volunteer for open day
<jfer> still looks as though there are a lot of slots still left
<head_laptop> jfer, yeah caryb and I will be there all day so we didn´t want to fill it up straight away
<head_laptop> jfer, but the more people helping out means we all get to actually look at the other stalls as well
<head_laptop> Also makes it easier to document the day (take photos, etc)
<jfer> ok
<jfer> i am heading down today
<jfer> i hope to see you monday
<head_victim> I'll be there :) I'm also going to be going to rego on Sunday so I can also attend the newbie session
<jfer> yer i was thinking about registering on sunday
<jfer> what is the newbie session??
<jfer> it is my first time at LCA
<head_victim> Apparently they hold a newcomers session to detail what to expect, what to do, etc for people who haven't been to an LCA before (which is me) and is highly recommended
<head_victim> They're still confirming times and places for it because of the reshuffle though but apparently it's usually around the time of the sunday registration
<jfer> ok
<jfer> well i might see you there then
<jfer> gtg and pack
<head_victim> WIthout unplugged and replugging a device, if I've "safely removed" a usb device is there a way to get it to recognise again?
<blahdeblah> Anyone tried to lodge their BAS on Ubuntu lately?  Mine goes all the way to the end then fails on the last submit. :-(
<head_victim> I haven't had to do a BAS in years and quite happy not to :D
<blahdeblah> :-P
<blahdeblah> I'm sure it's a stupid JavaScript bug.  Anyone know if there's a Firefox plugin that lets you mangle the JavaScript that's used on a page?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, BAS?
<blahdeblah> Business Activity Statement
<blahdeblah> Where you pay the govt the GST you collected for them
<nisshh> oh right, no
<nisshh> i havent
<nisshh> i think most people use etax on windows for that, im not even sure its possible on linux
<nisshh> blahdeblah, ^^
<blahdeblah> not etax - that's for tax returns
<blahdeblah> This is for BAS
<blahdeblah> I've been doing it on Linux for the past 4 years
<blahdeblah> !@#$ stupid ATO - every step except the last one works with a proxy server, but you have to bypass the proxy to make the final one work.
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blahdeblah> Simmer down, lubotu2 - i wasn't talking to you.  ;-)
<blahdeblah> Not only that, but it tries to check the time against time-a.nist.gov using TIMEP!  Aaarrrgh!
 * blahdeblah pulls out the angry eyes >:o
<orly_go> 3 australia huwei e169g on lucid 10.04.1 with nm 0.8.0ubuntu3?
<orly_go> how to?
<sagaci> Hi
<orly_go> hi
<sagaci> It's not detecting it?
<orly_go> it appears on desktop as cd/usb storage
<head_victim> orly_go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WirelessBroadbandInformation
<orly_go> so i safely remove it and it is detected in nm menu as 'vodafone'
<head_victim> Apparently needs a modeswitch
<orly_go> safely remove means it shows up as usb modem in dmesg
<orly_go> i was hoping it wouldnt need modeswitch
<orly_go> thought lucid fixed that
<sagaci> Hi
<head_victim> Hmm it does say only for older releases so should work ootb
<orly_go> well
<orly_go> idk
<orly_go> i rebooted with it plugged in too, same result
<sagaci> Never had any trouble with the e1762
<orly_go> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<orly_go> hmm e620?
<head_victim> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1138136
<head_victim> Seems to suggest it works ok
<orly_go> oh i didnt go to edit connections
<orly_go> i forgot i had to do that
<sagaci> Does nm just not detect it
<orly_go> it does
<orly_go> as 'vadafone' though
<orly_go> it is on 3
<orly_go> i will disconnect here and plug it into the lucid pc
<orly_go> bbl
<head_victim> Vodafone and 3 are now the same provider in AU now aren't they?
<orly_go> woo
<orly_go> got it working on lucid
<orly_go> had to edit connections
<orly_go> the vodafone one was from another 3g modem :)
<head_victim> orly_go: good stuff I'm so not good with 3g (the only 3g I have is a home network gateway from Telstra)
<orly_go> thanks
<head_victim> Which is essentially a stand alone router with 4 port ethernet and wireless lan connections
<orly_go> i wont say im great with it either
<head_victim> Heh you going to be at LCA?
<orly_go> sometime, somewhere
<orly_go> ys
<orly_go> yes
<orly_go> back later, bye for now
<head_victim> Cheerio
<orly_go> and thats dinner done
<orly_go> hmm
<orly_go> bye!
<sagaci> Hi
<head_victim> Gday
<sagaci> Is the buntu store still happening for open day
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> Well be a few of us there fingers crossed.
<sagaci> Ah ok cool, so meet up is on monday night?
<head_victim> Yep, we'll mosey on down after the conference and eat pancakes. Sounds good to me anyway.
<sagaci> How many have you got so far
<head_victim> About 10
<head_victim> Well 10 that have said yes I'll be there either in email or irc. No idea if we'll have walk ins or people who said they'd show not
<sagaci> How far is it from the venue
<head_victim> It's in the CBD so should be close to where most people are staying
<head_victim> http://www.pancakemanor.com.au/
<head_victim> The charlotte street address 
<sagaci> Ah ok
<head_victim> It was going to be a couple of streets away from the venue before the floods
<sagaci> So will urbanest people need to take a bus now to the venue
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> None of the "official" venues are within comfortable walking distance
<sagaci> Yeah
<head_victim> Bit of a shame but really good organisation by the lca team to completely swap venues in a week or so
<sagaci> Yeah true
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I've checked the motherboards i have in my spares box, and they're all Intel D845GLLY - no AGP/PCIe; PCI only.  There should be full specs on Intel's site.  If you want any (i have 3), let me know.
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-23
<sagaci> Hey
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Here yet?
<blahdeblah> (LCA, that is)
<head_v> Sitting near rego desk
<head_v> Thought i saw you walk part before
<head_v> Blahdeblah where abouts are you at
<sagaci> Hi
<head_v> Gday
<sagaci> Where's ictim
<nisshh> sagaci, head_v is on his phone at LCA
<head_v> At home still i hope
<nisshh> hehe
<sagaci> I didn't stay there for long since i don't really know anyone, i'll wait for tomorrow night
<head_v> Heading into theatre for the newbie session
<nisshh> head_v, NOOOB! :)
<head_v> That is me
<sagaci> What newbie sessh
<nisshh> hehe
<head_v> The session to tell you whatto expect if you have never been to an lca
<nisshh> head_v, oh btw, for $630 i managed to fit it the core i5 760, 4GB DDR3 1333mhz and a GT 240
<nisshh> i figured, yes :)
<sagaci> Ah, didn't know about that one
<head_v> Nisshh nice work
<sagaci> head_v, sum me up about it?
<dns-streak> You still at the venue?
<nisshh> head_v, several price drops and a website overhaul from PLE helped out a lot :)
<head_v> Blahdeblah and phlosten i am 2 rows in front of the videcamera 
<dns-streak> I'm ip the back
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  Can anyone point me to a good twitter client and a good GNOME colour picker packaged for Ubuntu?
<blahdeblah> Please ping me by name if you have any ideas.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, twitter client on Ubuntu?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: yes - i want a desktop app
<blahdeblah> Gwibber is one i know of
<blahdeblah> Is it any good?
<blahdeblah> Are there any more?
 * blahdeblah installs gwibber and tries it
<nisshh> blahdeblah, there are HEAPS
<blahdeblah> nisshh: go on...
<nisshh> blahdeblah, gwibber choqok i think does twitter
<nisshh> um
<nisshh> pino i think does twitter
<sagaci> Have any stickers left?
<nisshh> seesmic
<blahdeblah> sagaci: Still haven't arrived from Canonical
<nisshh> tweetdeck
<nisshh> twidroid <- for android i think
<blahdeblah> bradm: Any luck finding out how i can stick a rocket up the canonical shop people?  The sticker order has been one big disaster
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Since when did Ubuntu == Android?  :-P
<nisshh> foursquare
<nisshh> blahdeblah, heh, i typed it then realised :)
<nisshh> i thought you had an android anyway
<nisshh> *shrugs*
<blahdeblah> no
<nisshh> ok
<blahdeblah> It appears that gwibber does not support proxy servers - FAIL
<nisshh> hotot or whatever does twitter as well i thyink
<nisshh> blahdeblah, yeah, gwibber has a few limitations
 * blahdeblah apt-cache searches
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i cant think of many more off the top of my head, i use Identi.ca see, not twitter
 * blahdeblah probably should check out identi.ca, too
<nisshh> and as such, i use an identi.ca only client
<nisshh> head_victim, so, how was LCA today then?
<sagaci> A geek con
<sagaci> Like seriously i just didn't know there'd be that many geeks within one joint
<nisshh> sagaci, hehe
<nisshh> sagaci, most of them are developer and such, you do realise?
<nisshh> developers*
<sagaci> Yeah
<sagaci> I think i was asking for it
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, it's a little weird for a first time.
<sagaci> So what was that newbie session like
<head_victim> nisshh: was only registration and a talk for newbies (althought despite them saying you SHOULDN"T MISS THIS IF YOU'RE NEW) I got no new information out of it
<nisshh> head_victim, ah true
<sagaci> K, i'm just going to keep a low profile anyhow, i mean i'm not a developer or an anybody. I'm just there to suck it in
<nisshh> sagaci, no, no, talk to them, devs arent scary :)
<blahdeblah> Talk to everyone!
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm there because I could never afford to go unless it's in Brisbane
<blahdeblah> head_victim: ditto!
<blahdeblah> Maybe we should organise a general Ubuntu/newbie BoF...
<sagaci> It's like i'm talking english and they're talking C
<blahdeblah> sagaci: hang in there - come and see me (i'm in L101 as a volunteer for most of the conf) if you need some English!
<blahdeblah> nisshh: do you use noscript?  I'm trying to work out what i need to allow in order to get identi.ca working
<head_victim> blahdeblah: actually a lot of my talks seem to be in that room
 * blahdeblah beats his head against the identi.ca equivalent of tweeting
<dns53> blahdeblah what mini conf is there?
<sagaci> Yeah righteo thanks, i'll try to find a space in the schedule
<blahdeblah> dns53: "plumbing", which mostly seems to be kernel and developer toolchain stuff
<dns53> you will probably see linus but it's too geeky for me
<blahdeblah> dns53: what sort of stuff are you going to?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: what's your identi.ca identity?
<sagaci> Anyone read the aarnet internet tuning thing
<dns53> dns but i have not dented for months (but i probably will during the conf)
<dns53> i'm going to the cloud, mobile and maybe some of the government mini confs
<blahdeblah> sagaci: link?
<blahdeblah> dns53: cool
<blahdeblah> It seems the twitter->identi.ca feed is much slower than the reverse...
 * blahdeblah closes down for the night - see you tomorrow, folks!
<head_victim> blahdeblah: see you in the morning
<dns53> cya
<nisshh> blahdeblah, @nisshh
<head_victim> So is anyone coming tomorrow night that hasn't already let me know (I was going to call the Pancake Manor and give them a heads up is all)
<dns53> there is a guy from omgubuntu that i've emailed
<dns53> me + my brother as well
<head_victim> Should be about 10 - 12 of us then
<jfer> evening all
<head_victim> Evening jfer
<jfer> did you end up registering today?
<head_victim> Yeah and went to the newbie session
<head_victim> I didn't find it overly informative though.
<jfer> ok
<jfer> i registered
<head_victim> I said gday to a few people after the session.
<jfer> i guess i will see you tomorrow then
<head_victim> I will be there, I have been using the nick head_v on my phone around the venue. 
<head_victim> Also, just look for a big guy with a shaved head carrying a Ubuntu backpack. Most likely me.
<jfer> ok
<jfer> i saw a guy wearing an ubuntu t-shirt today
<head_victim> Nah, I only have the one so I'll be wearing it on the open day.
<nisshh> jfer, yep, that would have been my virtual twin, steve
<nisshh> :)
<jfer> haha. really?
<nisshh> jfer, yeah, i wrote him in C++, although there is an open bug where he turns around and slogs you one in the face every few minutes, very annoying :)
<nisshh> nah, just kidding :)
<jfer> righto i am going to get some sleep
<nisshh> jfer, gnight :)
<head_victim> Me too, 0830 is crazy to be awake for
<head_victim> Cheerio
<jfer> since i will be up early to get ready to catch the train
<sagaci> :>
<head_v> Morning sagaci
<sagaci> what's happening
<head_v> Sitting in the lecture theatre
<sagaci> the main or the video conf one
<elky> theres a videoconf one?
<head_v> Main 
<head_v> Just in front of the videocamera people again bald head is easy to find
<elky> sure about that?
<head_v> The video conference one is over in n block
<elky> i mean that bald heads are easy to find
<head_v> Oh right well about 3 rows in front of videocamera
<sagaci> back
<ikt> wb :)
<ikt> is there a live stream of linuxconf?
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-16
<simplechat> Hey guys
<sagaci> not sure if jaddi27 started that wiki page but I've come up with a draft - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/JamsForPrecise
<sagaci> I should probably link from the main Aus Team page or under projects
<sagaci> oh, it does it automagically
<benonsoftware>  Nice page
<head_victim> sagaci: that's the benefit of using the template, it always has the child pages linked at the bottm.
<dns_> anyone at linux.conf.au?
<head_victim> Not I, it looks like another good line up this year though\
<benonsoftware> dns_: I wish I was there
<benonsoftware> I'll  
<benonsoftware> go to the next one when it's in VIC
<dns_> not this one in ballarat
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> I found out about it a bit too late
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-17
<marlu2012> how do Imake sure this is connected to port 8001?
<head_victim> marlu2012: generally you can specify that in your connect command
<head_victim> If you look in the server tab you shuold see entries like:
<head_victim> * Looking up roddenberry.freenode.net
<head_victim> * Connecting to roddenberry.freenode.net (203.30.57.15) port 7000...
<head_victim> Which shows that I connect on port 7000
<marlu2012> head_victim: I am using Chatzilla; just installed; still getting to know it.
<marlu2012> head_victim: could the DCC preferences box set it?
<marlu2012> head_victim: trying by reconnecting with 8001 on end.
<head_victim> marlu2012: did it work this time?\
<head_victim> If not http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/faq/#connect would probably give you a couple of pointers
<marlu2012> what is the line to find out?
<head_victim> Well is there a server or freenode tab or window in chatzilla? Sorry I've never used it so flying by the seat of my pants here
<head_victim> My suggestion would be to type in "/server irc.freenode.org 8001" without the "s
<marlu2012> head_victim: ok.thanks.cheers.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Ping
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-18
<head_victim> blahdeblah: pong, is it re the email? If so I'm sorry and I'm writing the reply now :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, sagaci: How do I add a blueprint to ubuntu-au on launchpad? I can't see a button to add one
<sagaci> you register it under the ubuntu project and then add ubuntu-au as a maintainer
<sagaci> assignee, rather
<sagaci> jaddi27: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addspec
<jaddi27> oh, ok. I wouldn't have thought of that
<jaddi27> I was just about to create one for the Ubuntu Global Jam
<sagaci> I created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/JamsForPrecise
<jaddi27> Ok, we can use that instead
<jaddi27> I will send an email out about it to the mailing list
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-19
<sagaci> draft event for sydney release party - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1505/detail/
 * benonsoftware would like a release party for Melbourne :P
<head_victim> benonsoftware: my advice, start organising one :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: So just see if there is a suitable venue and see if anyone is interested? :P
<head_victim> Yep, the issue with volunteer groups like ours is everyone wants someone else to organise it. Unless someone sticks their hand up to be the one to organise it then it will never happen.
<head_victim> We're here to try and help you organise things by providing assistance and guidance from our experience but I can't really organise an event in Melbourne, it just wouldn't work too well.
<benonsoftware> Ok, thanks
<sagaci> benonsoftware: find an open cafe somewhere that's close to public transport
<sagaci> and decent parking
<benonsoftware> Thats what I'm trying to think two :P
<benonsoftware> The first place that came into my head was the State Library
<head_victim> If there is a cafe at the state library it might be a good idea. People generally prefer socialising over food/beverages
<benonsoftware> Yeah, there is a cafe there
<benonsoftware> I'll check tomorrow in the morning about it
<head_victim> Most events range from 5 people to 20 people so that gives you a guide to work with.
<head_victim> Wifi is non essential due to the proliferation of 3g and the fact that it's mainly a social event. Technical gatherings usually work better separately.
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> I'll set a reminder for myself to ring the library and ask them about the cafe
<sagaci> I probably won't take my laptop next time
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Did you say you went to the linux.conf?
<sagaci> only from monday to yesterday
<benonsoftware> How was it?
<sagaci> apart from the music and multimedia miniconf on monday, it was mostly over my head
<benonsoftware> :)
<benonsoftware> What other things where there?
<sagaci> you can stream it from - http://linux.conf.au/live tomorrow
<sagaci> head_victim: was there any other iterations of trash/wastebin
<sagaci> I've fixed all of the trash/wastebin ones
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-20
<bradm_> that latest post to the list sure looks like someone asking to have their homework done for them
<dns__> sounds like it, we could link to the linux.conf.au presentations when they are published
<sagaci> didn't come through the moderation line 
<benonsoftware> I am a Ubuntu Member now :p
<dns__> congratulations
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<sagaci> good work
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Thanks :P
<head_victim> bradm_: I actually thought that email came though on a different mailing list, did a double take when I saw it was the loco one (I'm used to requests like that on -users)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I got Ubuntu Membership this morning :P
<head_victim> benonsoftware: congratulations
<benonsoftware> :P
<head_victim> You'll have to decide what cloak is is priority now :P
<benonsoftware> Well I have (soon to be) 3 to choose from :P
<head_victim> What's the 3rd one?
<benonsoftware> I'm going to apply for a GRF-f for BM Designs
<head_victim> I don't even know what that refers to sorry.
<benonsoftware> Me and a friend have made a website design group :P
<head_victim> Oh and you're going to try and make it a freenode project?
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> Fair enough then
<benonsoftware> :P
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<benonsoftware> Hello hot_wheelz
<hot_wheelz> what is linux dvb channel again i lost it?
<hot_wheelz> benonsoftware hi
<hot_wheelz> sorry dropped off a sec
<hot_wheelz> anyone
<benonsoftware> I'm not really sure
<benonsoftware> Sorry
<hot_wheelz> benonsoftware ok
<hot_wheelz> back again guys
<hot_wheelz> does anyone know much about http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<hot_wheelz> i'm guessing it could become like an officailly suppported mythtv distro right
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: it's really only in idea stage at the moment from what I understand. I don't think there are any concrete plans to use any specific software to make it happen yet
<sagaci> hot_wheelz: basically, canonical-backed
<bradm_> there is actual code out there for the ubuntu-tv stuff
<bradm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<head_victim> Well there you go, looks a lot more detail than I saw a little while ago. I thought I read a few things, but apparently nothing with much content.
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I know sagaci has set up his sftp on people.u.c recently so might be able to help wiht issues if he's around. I'd offer help but that's one of the things I've never actually used.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Thats ok :p
<sagaci> you just need an ssh key on your lp account that's attached to the computer you're on
<sagaci> and then just do $ sftp jpickett@people.ubuntu.com
<benonsoftware> sagaci: I do that and then I cd to the public_html folder and theres nothing there
<sagaci> that's where you put your stuff
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Ah, sorry all of that folder I put stuff in, Thanks
<sagaci> yep
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> Team work :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Did you say you are going to the q UDS?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: nah, can't afford it
<benonsoftware> I would love to go too but same as you :P
<benonsoftware> Say if I have a sub folder test there how do I remove it, rm -r test doesn't work
<sagaci> make sure the folder is empty and then rmdir
<benonsoftware> I get Couldn't delete file: Failure
<sagaci> works fine for me :/
<benonsoftware> Lucky :/
<head_victim> I don't have anything exciting to keep on mine :P
<sagaci> as I said, just make sure the directory you're rmdir'ing is empty
<sagaci> I'm keeping latest templates for translation there now
<head_victim> Hah you're so far into it now it's great. I am ok with rosetta and a little bit of POEdit but buggered if I know how you're doing what you are now, so far above my head.
<benonsoftware> Mines empty when I try to delete the folder
<sagaci> head_victim: it's a bit tedious but at least all the strings are being corrected
<sagaci> it should be flawless by april
<sagaci> having said that, strings like Co&lor won't be picked up
<sagaci> but they will be in the distant minority
<head_victim> sagaci: I notice in the newsletters enAU is now topping translations, that in itself is awesome, you and jaddi really kicked it up a notch last cycle
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah you'll probably only find them in testing.
<sagaci> yep, I'm guestimating there might be ~500 strings that may need a tweak, but nothing that will confuse the user, since it's only en_AU
<sagaci> I'll do a tute :)
<head_victim> Yeah we need to move focus from string changes to error detection
<head_victim> Not a bad problem to have mind you
<sagaci> It may be time to enforce a two-pass policy
<sagaci> but I don't think that is technically possible
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I think 2 pass would be worth considering, people still get karma for that.
<sagaci> karma karma karma
<benonsoftware> ;)
<sagaci> I was hoping for a letter from sabdfl when I passed 100,000
<sagaci> :S
<sagaci> a generic letter, mind you
<head_victim> Well you are second on the Ubuntu project in Launchpad afterall
<benonsoftware> :P
<sagaci> it's going to fall pretty steadily
<head_victim> Martin Pitti is the only other contributor rated higher across all Ubuntu.
<sagaci> Pitt*
 * benonsoftware knows someone who is trying to contact the sabdfl
<head_victim> It's not hard to contact the man, he's in public meetings :)
<sagaci> with IRC bodyguards
<benonsoftware> Yeah, his trying to contact him via phone
<benonsoftware> I have been PMing the person all day :P
<benonsoftware> No Answer
<head_victim> You do realise it's just breaking morning in the UK right?
<head_victim> So all day for us has been all night........
<benonsoftware> Yeah, thats what I said too him :p
<sagaci> 6:15am, should be
<head_victim> sagaci: he also does a Q&A pretty much every cycle
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Yeah, but at 1AM our time :P
<sagaci> yeah, have never seemed to have attended any of the sessions
<head_victim> I've sat in on a few.
<sagaci> flicked through the logs after
<benonsoftware> Same
<head_victim> benonsoftware: you have to get used to timezones if you're going to be involved in anything international :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: They make my head spin :P
<benonsoftware> Most people in TouchLay are +1 :(
<head_victim> I'm quite used to them, my workplace operators 24/7 anway
<sagaci> do you use UTC at work?
<head_victim> Nah we always use local time, we deal with customers so it's always displayed in their time.
<head_victim> So one call yuo're saying it's 4am the next you're saying it's 8am, etc.
<benonsoftware> :P
<sagaci> head_victim: uploading a tute on fixing en_AU strings to youtube now
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-21
<Fudge> lol
<Fudge> past 100k what
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-22
<Fudge> anyone want to help with very basic patches
<sagaci> Fudge: what package
<sagaci> or bug report
<Fudge> no a patch to change /etc/default/grub setting remove comment for grub beep 2nd last line
<sagaci> yeah, what about it?
<Fudge> I am trying to learn ways to patch files such as that
<Fudge> to pacakge
<Fudge> been told about quilt also
<sagaci> are you using bzr
<Fudge> no
<Fudge> plan to though but this is my first delv into packaging
<Fudge> so just grabbed a package that themuso made for vinux that needs updating
<sagaci> where did you get the grub package
<Fudge> very basic things in it
<sagaci> ah ok
<Fudge> all the grub script is at the moment is adding a beep to 03-beep into grub.d and updating grub
<Fudge> previously though in our build scripts
<Fudge> we would sed /etc/default/gurb to uncomment
<Fudge> of course a patch is reliable where sed is not
<Fudge> so thought process is to figure out how to write a patch
<Fudge> sagaci  hope that gives you a picture of what i am trying to explain :D
<Fudge> oh gosh
<Fudge> quilt seems extensive
<Fudge> sagaci  you used quilt?
<sagaci> sorry, I've just been out
<Fudge> np mate
<Fudge> baby steps i need if u don t mind
<sagaci> cousin needs to fix his vista install
<Fudge> ah yep i founda  howto
<Fudge> install ubuntu lol
<sagaci> also check out the new debian maintainer's guide, if you haven't already
<Fudge> yeah this howto i am on seems to be missing stuff
<ikt> anyone here?
<sagaci> ikt: maybe
<ikt> haha
<ikt> i'm wondering about the possible electiricty savings that could be made by having 1 server running spice and all 4 computers in the house connecting to it
<sagaci> wouldn't have a clue
<airtonix> spice?
<airtonix> oh it's like libvirtd
<airtonix> ikt: what are the compelling reasons to use spice over libvirtd ( & archipel) ?
<ikt> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=12967270&postcount=5
<ikt> hard to explain as I'm just dipping my toes in the virtulisation pool
<ikt> but I gather SPICE is like 3d compared to RDP/VNC which is 2d, but more of a throughput deal
<ikt> if i understand it properly spice should sit on top of kvm
<ikt> archipel looks very awesome
<head_victim> ikt: when I looked into energy savings I decided to look at what I actually NEEDED 24/7 and figured out I could whack it all on a server (mine was file related and IRC was nice) and only have the desktops turn on when required.
<head_victim> I'm still in the process of moving it all to the server (as I happen to be in the middle of a study reorganise as well to remove a full size rack) but that's how I came up with the best power saving here.
<head_victim> On a side note, George Carlin rocks.
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-14
<mesquka> hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-15
<Nt1972> I need some help with mediaplayerconnectivity 0.95 for ubuntu firefox
<Nt1972> I did install mediaplayerconnectivity 0.95 but after the firefox 18 been install can't able to listen radio online
<Nt1972> want to know anyone can help
<Nt1972> ??
<Nt1972> no one?
<Nt1972> ok, then bye and thanks!!!
<elky> slackers, you had like 2 whole minutes
<head_victim> I believe it's the same gentleman from Facebook.
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-16
<qnm> hi folks, I want to buy a 4g modem for use on Telstra - anyone have any opinions on whether I seek out a Sierra 320U or get something like a ZTE MF821? I'm on 12.10.
<pippo_> hello
<pippo_> quit
<jea> qnm: i have a 4g wireless router-like device that 5 other wireless devices can connect to
<jea> i find that much easier than a usb dongle, as multiple devices can use it at the same time, and you don't have to worry about drivers
<head_victim> qnm & jea: if you're using it as a primary source I've found it's generally even better to try and get the home network gateways. They're just not portable.
<mesquka> I have fibre optic, troll, fast, for outdoors a  good 3G telstra stick usually does it for me
<mesquka> (usb)
<jea> head_victim: yeah, i can imagine that would be better. at least for me it is hardly used due to having cable at home
<head_victim> jea: we use it on holidays so we can both be on a stable connection.
<head_victim> It's also plugged in to my second wan point as a failover if the cable goes down.
<head_victim> (which I can count on one hand in the years I've lived here)
<jea> we have had a few more cable outages than that, but it was when we first got it
<jea> the port we were connected to was faulty, so once they swapped it, we were fine
<head_victim> Ah that would be a pain, at least they sorted it eventually.
<head_victim> Anyway, I should head off to bed, night mesquka and jea 
<jea> night head_victim 
<mesquka> night
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Sorry about the big mailing list post - i didn't realise our limit was so low.  Hope the new one meets with your approval. :-)
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-17
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries, it's an automated thing, I just added a note
<head_victim> blahdeblah: also, if you have a good supplier of those microservers sing out :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I think we've bought ours through Megabuy, but i would just check staticice.com.au for best price
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I didn't realise they were at Chermside. If I can't find it cheaper elsewhere at least it's not too far to save on shipping.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: There was also a place where they regularly have super specials; i think i saw it on the SAGE-AU mailing list.
 * blahdeblah digs for the email
<blahdeblah> http://www.ozbargain.com.au/product/hp-microserver-n40l
<blahdeblah> Nothing there at the moment, but they come up pretty regularly
<blahdeblah> also http://www.ozbargain.com.au/product/hp-microserver-n54l
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-19
<head_victim> If you're not looking to put internal drives into a microserver I found http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/next-unit-computing-introduction.html that appear to be a little interesting.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: These are available locally as well http://www.computeralliance.com.au/intel-boxdc3217iye-nuc-core-i3-with-gigabit-network
<blahdeblah> Nice looking little boxes for what they are
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's where I found out about them ;) They're my "local" and actually have enough customer service for me to send my parents there alone without assistance.
<blahdeblah> That's pretty impressive
<head_victim> Basically to me it looks like Intel's take on a Pi with a lot more grunt.
<blahdeblah> My main client uses them for all their desktops & laptops
<blahdeblah> Yeah - they seem like a nice little box
<head_victim> The only downside to CA is that they only carry latest stock. If you want parts for an older machine they probably won't have it.
<blahdeblah> Not suitable as a server unless you've got a NAS already, but probably pretty decent as a PC
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Off topic: are you on Skype?
<head_victim> The intel nucs would probably do for most people who like using external drives to make their files portable and use that to dock them into a nas.
<head_victim> Yeah I'm on Skype, never used it for basically anything until I started group assignments for uni.
<blahdeblah> Got a sec to do a test with me?
<head_victim> Yep, just lokoing up what my user is
<blahdeblah> What's your id?
<blahdeblah> heh
<blahdeblah> I'm paulgear
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> night
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-20
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-12
<Jupit3r_> d
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-13
<rjsalts> How does ubuntu-au differ from ubuntu? Is it something more than a support channel?
<chu> #ubuntu-au is the Australian Ubuntu Local Community Team discussion channel, as noted in the topic. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<rjsalts> #ubuntu-au (In your browser) is for questions about Ubuntu itself. If you need technical support, you should ask here. Was why I asked
<rjsalts> on that page
#ubuntu-au 2018-01-19
<marcoscosmos> 0/
#ubuntu-au 2020-01-18
<gry> hi purplelightning
<purplelightning> hi gry 
<gry> is it your first time here?
<purplelightning> yes
<gry> nice. i just came in december last year. also very new here.
<gry> i use an ubuntu computer at home to read ebooks and do homework.
<muscles> yes gry
<muscles> i use ubuntu studio
<gry> nice. do you edit or watch movies?
